# If you could only workout twice a week...



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

What would your routine look like? The way things are at the minute i can only hit the gym twice a week, i don't know what routine to do, was thinking a stronglifts style with different rep patterns weekly, though open to suggestions...

Just to add im on a slow bulk keeping fat to a minimum and no gear atm either...


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't Stronglifts twice a week and it wasn't too bad at all mate.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah that's what i'm swaying towards though i'll see if anything else pops up...


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd do 2 full body's, 3 days between workouts, very heavy sessions, maximum intensity.

I've had to do this in the past and it did the job.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

heavy training

Bench

Squat

Deadlift

dip

chin up

military press


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://oldschooltrainer.com/minimalist-power-and-bulk/


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> http://oldschooltrainer.com/minimalist-power-and-bulk/


This is exactly what i was looking for. Thanks for the replies^^


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

full BODY WORKOUT with all the heavy compound lifts included basically i would do crossfit


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I do squat, bench, dead on Monday and squat, bench, bb row, military press on Thursdays. 2.5 kg increases every week, 3 work sets for 8 reps.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> I'd do 2 full body's, 3 days between workouts, very heavy sessions, maximum intensity.
> 
> I've had to do this in the past and it did the job.


^^^^^this!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Twice a week sounds like overtraining to me, I'd stick to once a week or once every 2 weeks. Read somewhere that rest is the key to growth...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> What would your routine look like? The way things are at the minute i can only hit the gym twice a week, i don't know what routine to do, was thinking a stronglifts style with different rep patterns weekly, though open to suggestions...
> 
> Just to add im on a slow bulk keeping fat to a minimum and no gear atm either...


twice a week is more than enough if you perform HIT style training, look it up

id go for full body perhaps

common mistake - more time in the gym = more gains

more gains - effective, intense workouts, not necessarily frequency


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> heavy training
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


I'd do this one day. 3x 8 of everything and then Olympic lifts on the other


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd do a A,B,A 5x5 workout but x2 ew not x3


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

day 1 - squats and bench

day 2 - deadlift and overhead press


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Legs and chest, back and shoulders. Covers all your main areas, I would do legs different to back as I struggle with anything leg related after ive blasted my back with deadlifts lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I can only train twice a week so I do chins, dips, dead lifts one workout and squat the other workout. As heavy as u can. For me it's enough.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Ive been training 2-3 times a week max and one cardio a week on top


----------

